# NEED ADVICE: Where to start anew in C America / Caribbean?



## seabass_ch

I’m dropping everything and moving to central america / caribbean to start a new life. I have a bit of money and I’m thinking of buying/starting a bar/cafe. Where do you think I should go to first? Where do you think I’m most likely to find a decent and affordable place to buy, which will generate enough to put butter on the table?

I’ve travelled extensively in the area, but always as a tourist and now I need advice on where I should move to. What do you guys think?


----------

